# Line numbers disappeared in Dreamweaver



## randomkippers (Feb 7, 2010)

There is probably a very simple answer to my concern, but for some reason I can't figure it out. 

My line breaks/line numbers are gone from my .tpl file. I only have "1" continuous line number formatted, so my programmer did something to hide the line numbers that were there a few days ago before he edited the code...and I have no idea how he did it, or how to get them back. 
Hmmm....

view my screen shot attachments for a visual

Thanks for enlightening me! 
Jeff


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, you do have line numbers but only one line in your file.

As a final procedure some programmers like to put all of their code on one line (to avoid whitespace, avoid making it easy for other people to read[people who you wouldn't like to read it], etc.)...

Unfortunately to fix this you'd have to go back into the file and add the line breaks (press enter between each node)...

If i'm in any way unclear then go into the file and press enter on a line somewhere and you'll see it drop and the second line number show.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

